# fenders - SKS Secu Clips vs. none on Planet Bike



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Went to the LBS to get some fenders for the Surly. Was planning on getting the SKS P45s but they were out in that size so I got some Planet Bike ones in that size. $10 cheaper and super easy to set up. But, they don't have those little Secu Clips for the front fender (I have SKS P35s with these). How important of a safety feature is this and do they even work when push comes to shove? I've seen a woman tossed over her bars cause something wedged in the fender, but that was a road bike with very little clearance (and I think they may have been SKS fenders). I have TONS of clearance on the front fender on the Surly with the cantis and 700 x 32 tires. What do you guys think?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Went to the LBS to get some fenders for the Surly. Was planning on getting the SKS P45s but they were out in that size so I got some Planet Bike ones in that size. $10 cheaper and super easy to set up. But, they don't have those little Secu Clips for the front fender (I have SKS P35s with these). How important of a safety feature is this and do they even work when push comes to shove? I've seen a woman tossed over her bars cause something wedged in the fender, but that was a road bike with very little clearance (and I think they may have been SKS fenders). I have TONS of clearance on the front fender on the Surly with the cantis and 700 x 32 tires. What do you guys think?



I liked having them on my Soma due to the tight clearance, but that was a road frame with caliper brakes. In the past year and a half I have popped it out once due to some clinging mud that picked up a rock. It was daylight and I saw the whole thing happen in slow motion. Didn't go down, just scraped the mud out of the fender and off the tire. I wouldn't think that they would be as important on a cross frame with lots of clearance. Since I don't have the Soma presently and am waiting on my new Gunnar Crosshairs, I will have to wait and see if my old SKS fenders will even fit the new frame. I cut the mounting bars to fit the old bike with tighter clearance. May have to buy some new ones if they don't reach. 

BTW, they did come in handy for putting my commuter on my Park PRS 20 workstand that clamps the fork. Just pop the fender loose and push it to the side.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

Henry:

I think you'll be just fine with the Planet Bike mudguards that have the rigid (no-release) mounts. I have had similar mudguards on my Kona Jake for a couple of years, and they have never caught anything "big" in the front fender that would cause a problem, even with riding on unpaved paths and trails. As you point out, having enough clearance (which you do) is the key safety factor.

The only time I ever "got throwed" by an object catching in a front mudguard was on a MTB, but that was in the Central PA woods, which are lousy with wheel-grabbing sticks. I pretty much said "No" to fenders on my mountain bikes after that incident.

Dale


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't had any problems with my planet bike fenders on my surly. I dremelled the rear brake bridge clip so they'll fit 37c ritchey CX tires a couple years ago and even with that relatively tight clearance I've yet to have issues.


----------

